# Gains Before & After Squats/Legs



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi,

Just researching up on how important legs are to make your whole body grow, on the basis of your body releasing more testosterone.

Do any of you experienced BB remember your general strengh and overall size drastically increase when you started throwing squats and leg workouts in your routine?

Thanks


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I've always trained legs, so can't really comment. But one reason many people experience increases in general strength when they start squatting, for example, is that it is a general strenght-builder in that it works your core in a way few other exercises do. And if you have a weak core to begin with, strengthening it can make a significant different to your overall performance.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

squats n deads are the big daddys as far as testosterone and hgh release. not sure about a wee strength boost in the upper body to begin with but over time ur overall strenght and mass would improve greatly vs without them "u aint squat unless u squat"


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I did squats first time today 

Lol'd at the weight tho, legs were shaking when i just used 20kg each side LOL


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ull be in bits for days mate...weight will shoot up tho


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Once I started training squats my weight/strength did increase a lot all round after a month or two. Also I used to deadlift but not squat and when I deadlifted my legs used to shake when doing sets and now that pretty much never happens.


----------

